# Sticky  Lancaster Archery Supply Supports F.I.T.A, N.A.A., Collegiate Archery, and J.O.A.D



## DanielFZ

One day I'll have to go there in person.

Technohunt?


----------



## Maggiemaebe

I know that even in replying to this thread I am bumping it up to the top of the list but this thread seems to be in blatant disregard for the forum rules (I could well be wrong but I'm pretty sure I read them correctly - no advertising - seems clear to me).

Full disclosure - I have and will continue to make purchases from LAS.

I'm just really dissapointed to see advertising on here when I've seen some excellent posts from Rob in the past (particularly with regards to his family and in response to product issues that some of us have experienced). I'm very surprised that he would have okayed his company advertising on AT like this. Perhaps it's a sign of the times but it saddens me regardless.


----------



## Stash

Pretty sure that as an AT sponsor, LAS is entitled to post about themselves anywhere they want that's appropriate, and this is. And the OP is an LAS rep, as is obvious from his user name.

And it’s “pinned” by an admin, so you’re not bumping it up. 

I have no problem with it.


----------



## SHPoet

I'm good with this. Heck, Lancaster is darned near the only supplier of Olympic and barebow stuff in the US.


----------



## ryan b.

I’ve had new equipment and products fail the same day I got them or they were damaged in transit and Lancaster had new items being shipped before I even had a chance to return the damaged stuff. 5 star customer service.


----------



## ItsJim

DanielFZ said:


> One day I'll have to go there in person.
> 
> Technohunt?


Yeah, I wondered about that myself.


----------



## [email protected]

ItsJim said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that myself.


What is TechnoHunt?

When it snows and rains half the year and you don’t want to get your gear wet and don’t want to shoot at paper but want to make indoor fun....who you gonna call....TechnoHunt!!! 

“The TH400 is the most advanced Archery Simulators in the world. Our simulators allow archers to use their own equipment. You bring your bow, your arrows, and just replace your field tips with our custom made blunt tips. No need to bring your own videos or keep track of your scores, our software does all that for you. Our software is built using one of best game engines out. This allows us to constantly update the system with new game modes and new content. TechnoHUNT's hitzones have animals from all over the world and are both challenging and fun for all skill levels. Tired of shooting animals test your archery skills out in our different game modes. TH400 that have been installed by a TechnoHUNT Installer and meet the base requirements are available to participate in our online tournaments. The TH400 uses our newly designed hassle free sensors and software. Our system draws both new and existing customers into your business and gives them a reason to return to your shop over and over.”




Systems


----------



## ItsJim

deleted...


----------



## Field Drifter

I've been there. It's a cool shop with a kind and knowledgeable staff.


----------



## rsarns

Hands down the best customer service in any business. Oh and the owner and his wife are great people.


----------



## limbwalker

rsarns said:


> Hands down the best customer service in any business. Oh and the owner and his wife are great people.


This. 

If you can't feel good buying from the Kaufhold family and their team at LAS, I don't know what to say.

It wasn't that long ago that we in this sport had family names that we relied on and trusted. Steve Gibbs at Sure-Loc, Earl and Ann Hoyt at Hoyt and later SKY archery, etc. 

Rob and his family are the last of their kind. We all should cherish them while we still have them.


----------



## Since1985Tx

_They have and still do all my archery needs in one place...bowhunting or target._


----------



## Zkallgren

Where do I go to get trained to be a coach for joad or other programs

Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker

Zkallgren said:


> Where do I go to get trained to be a coach for joad or other programs
> 
> Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


USArchery website has that information about coaching training. Need to be a Level 2 Instructor at least to run a JOAD program.


----------



## wa-prez

Zkallgren said:


> Where do I go to get trained to be a coach for JOAD or other programs


For JOAD and general instruction (recurve focused)

Become a Certified Archery Coach (usarchery.org) 









Become a Certified Archery Coach


USA Archery Certified Coaches and instructors are the foundation of any safe archery program, camp or club. Get certified today.




www.usarchery.org





For the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) (Genesis Bare Bow)

NASP® - National Archery In The Schools Program - BAI Manager (naspbai.org) 



NASP® - National Archery In The Schools Program - BAI Manager


----------



## lizard

Maggiemaebe said:


> I know that even in replying to this thread I am bumping it up to the top of the list but this thread seems to be in blatant disregard for the forum rules (I could well be wrong but I'm pretty sure I read them correctly - no advertising - seems clear to me).
> 
> Full disclosure - I have and will continue to make purchases from LAS.
> 
> I'm just really dissapointed to see advertising on here when I've seen some excellent posts from Rob in the past (particularly with regards to his family and in response to product issues that some of us have experienced). I'm very surprised that he would have okayed his company advertising on AT like this. Perhaps it's a sign of the times but it saddens me regardless.


 Oh for heaven's sake! With all due respect Maggie. 

This is not an advertisement! It is a reach out for anyone who might have technical questions that need to be answered. They have literally THE BEST "TECHSPERTS" in the industry. 

I've been dealing with LAS for 25+ years ma'am, and I would not continue if they didn't know what they were talking about. Have you ever been there? Do you know Mr. & Mrs. Rob Kaufhold? Do you know what they built their business on? CUSTOMER SERVICE. 

Let me give you a "real life" example: in 2019 (long before covidiocy hit), I was excited to shoot the LAS Classic shoot in January!. So excited! I want to trim down the weight in my baggage and so I took one riser out of my bag and just brought one riser and two sets of limbs, along with two strings, just in case. As soon as I got to the hotel, I did as I always do, put my gear together. Well as it turns out, I took the WRONG RISER out of my bag. I wanted to shoot my new HOYT XCEED, because I was shoot it lights out good, but I left that in my locked car at the airport. As soon as I figured this out, I called LAS and asked if they had another XCEED riser RH any color, bah-da-bing, bah-da-boom, they came up with one that was PERFECT for me. SO I asked them to hold it and I went in there and they got it set up for me and I was shooting the same with that riser. Now, I can tell you they bent over backwards, sideways, and upside down, because, guess what, I AM A GOOD CUSTOMER in great standing with them and the shop knows my husband and me and our JOAD - Cincinnati Junior Olympians. I can tell you they treat every customer like they did me, because THEY CARE, and they want you to shoot your absolute best whether tournament shooting or hunting or 3D shooting. That is where their customer service exceeds any other place. They are the largest archery only shop in the USA, and they have made it their passion to take care of their customers even AFTER a purchase. 

Please let your notion of the original post go of this being an ad. It is more like a suggestion, "if you have equipment issues, call us, we are here and happy to help." Guess what, they don't charge for a tech calls either! They could have charged me a fee for what they did for me, but they did not.

Next time you are in the USA near Pennsylvania YOU must make it a priority to go visit. It's an amazing place full of expertise in everything archery.

I don't jump on AT very often but I saw your response and I wanted to let you know what I thought and felt about what you said. LAS is the BEST bar none!


----------



## limbwalker

I think it's actually within the forum rules that AT sponsors are allowed to advertise if they wish.


----------



## lizard

limbwalker said:


> I think it's actually within the forum rules that AT sponsors are allowed to advertise if they wish.


Hey Limbwalker! If they are a sponsor they should be permitted to do whatever they want! ;-)


----------



## Imbarebow

lizard said:


> Oh for heaven's sake! With all due respect Maggie.
> 
> This is not an advertisement! It is a reach out for anyone who might have technical questions that need to be answered. They have literally THE BEST "TECHSPERTS" in the industry.
> 
> I've been dealing with LAS for 25+ years ma'am, and I would not continue if they didn't know what they were talking about. Have you ever been there? Do you know Mr. & Mrs. Rob Kaufhold? Do you know what they built their business on? CUSTOMER SERVICE.
> 
> Let me give you a "real life" example: in 2019 (long before covidiocy hit), I was excited to shoot the LAS Classic shoot in January!. So excited! I want to trim down the weight in my baggage and so I took one riser out of my bag and just brought one riser and two sets of limbs, along with two strings, just in case. As soon as I got to the hotel, I did as I always do, put my gear together. Well as it turns out, I took the WRONG RISER out of my bag. I wanted to shoot my new HOYT XCEED, because I was shoot it lights out good, but I left that in my locked car at the airport. As soon as I figured this out, I called LAS and asked if they had another XCEED riser RH any color, bah-da-bing, bah-da-boom, they came up with one that was PERFECT for me. SO I asked them to hold it and I went in there and they got it set up for me and I was shooting the same with that riser. Now, I can tell you they bent over backwards, sideways, and upside down, because, guess what, I AM A GOOD CUSTOMER in great standing with them and the shop knows my husband and me and our JOAD - Cincinnati Junior Olympians. I can tell you they treat every customer like they did me, because THEY CARE, and they want you to shoot your absolute best whether tournament shooting or hunting or 3D shooting. That is where their customer service exceeds any other place. They are the largest archery only shop in the USA, and they have made it their passion to take care of their customers even AFTER a purchase.
> 
> Please let your notion of the original post go of this being an ad. It is more like a suggestion, "if you have equipment issues, call us, we are here and happy to help." Guess what, they don't charge for a tech calls either! They could have charged me a fee for what they did for me, but they did not.
> 
> Next time you are in the USA near Pennsylvania YOU must make it a priority to go visit. It's an amazing place full of expertise in everything archery.
> 
> I don't jump on AT very often but I saw your response and I wanted to let you know what I thought and felt about what you said. LAS is the BEST bar none!


I agree 100%. I've started my Archery journey about an year back. And I can say with out LAS it would have been incomplete. They don't have general sales people in their business. They have passionate experts in their respective fields. In my observation ss long as a customer is resonable they bent backwards to support them.


----------

